# Do you like a red one.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is that Garnet Red and this Brillian Red?










I like those wheels. Are those the 10-spoke 18 inch bi-colours?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah baby!!!  8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Yes Garnet Red, Pearl effect will look something like that.

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love these cars in red  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Is that a photoshop colour or a real colour?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Both reds are really nice 8)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Looks like it might have to be red or black or sliver or blue.....oh bugger :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ratty said:


> Looks like it might have to be red or black or sliver or blue.....oh bugger :roll:


See the QS colours saves you a whole second car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would have red and red again I think, looking at those reds  :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it might have to be red or black or sliver or blue.....oh bugger :roll:
> ...


Ah, thats where I went wrong :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The TT is at the Leipzig motor show this weekend. The only pic I could find seems to be of the garnet red, but not sure.

http://www.ami-leipzig.de/premieren/att/audi_tt.jpg


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A few more pictures of the red one in Berlin.

http://de.search.cars.yahoo.com/bin...es:(cars_magazin+cars05_photos)+Audi&m=y&b=10


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeh, it does look good in red.

8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmm very nice 8)


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh a red 3.2

 for Dotti :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:  .. Got my name on it hasn't it :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Still don`t no what colour is for me :?: :?

Blue again 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

To be honest I would go for the red and red I think again 8) .


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Dotti said:


> To be honest I would go for the red and red I think again 8) .


Hi D

Are you going to go for it!?



M


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Questions like that I always answer ...'like a steam train'! :lol:  :wink: .

Do like the mk2 TT though :wink: . Trying to convince my self it's not a mondeo shrunk in a 90 degree wash somehow though :lol:  :wink:


----------

